# A few more wax questions?



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

So I melted down some cappings, (only cappings) and there is a whole bunch of brownish stuff (see pic). Doesn't look like propolis, but what else could it be? 









Now a candle question, (first try at any candle) I picked up some metal votive molds, and some pre-wicked votive tabs. The candle set well and popped right out. It seems to have a very small flame. It has been lit for 5 hours and burnt only about 1/3 of the candle. Is there a certain wick size I should have for votives, and how long should one last? Here is a photo of the tiny flame.


----------



## hipifreq (Sep 9, 2010)

I think the globs would be dust, pollen, and other tiny bits of stuff in the wax. You'll probably want to filter the wax before using it for candles, especially judging by the tiny flame. Beeswax is much more thick (viscous) than paraffin, and so it tends to gum up the wick more and is more susceptible to impurities. Old wax can burn slow and drip a lot, but since it's just cappings it's probably just impurities.

When you first melt the wax try putting it in water with a few tablespoons of white vinegar. The vinegar helps pull impurities out. Don't boil the water as that not only splatters wax (fire hazard), but I've heard that the excess heat will make them burn poorly. Once all the wax has melted remove it from the heat, cool overnight, and then scrape the nasties off. You could try some filtering through dense cloth or paper towel too.
Anyone have a good method for this? My filter keeps getting clogged as the wax cools.

I typically make dipped tapers instead of votives, and use #3/0 braided cotton wick for them. Not sure the size wick you want for beeswax votives, but a little bigger than paraffin is probably good. Take a look at a local store for beeswax votives and see what size wick they use.


----------



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

The wax that went into the candle was filtered thru a piece of cloth, (cut up scrub pants) very tight weave, seems to work very well. 

The thing I can't understand about the brown stuff is, I only melted about 8 ounces of cappings, that is alot of impurities.


----------



## beekeeper_sd (Oct 30, 2008)

Probably the main reason your votive is not burning good is the size of your wick. Try a #2 (not 2/0) square braided cotton wick. I think it will work much better for you. 

Next, the containter shown is not a good container for votives. See how the melted wax has run away from the top of the votive? It shouldn't do that, that will affect not only the way the votive burns but the burn time of the votive. A votive container should have straight sides that are higher than the candle being burnt.


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

I agree that either your wax is not clean enough (honey even?) or the wick is too small or both. As beekeeper sd said the votive is not correct. You should have the candle in a snug fitting votive container.

I use 4/0 (pronounced four-aught) wick for birthday candles so 3/0 is not enough thickness for your votive. The votive candle should be melted all across the top in a votive container.


----------

